# Agnes A Depasse 4000



## xav

... tellement vite qu'on n'a pas eu l'occasion de la féliciter, mais il n'est peut-être pas trop tard !


*BRAVO ET MERCI, AGNES !!!!*

Je ne sais pas faire de jolis dessins sur internet, mais le coeur y est !

Et puis, comme je sais calculer : 
Au train dont vous allez, Agnès, 
en mars ou avril 2007 vous aurez posté en moyenne

un message par jour
... depuis votre naissance !!

Voui, parfaitement !

L'étonnant, le remarquable, c'est la qualité de cette production à jet continu - merci encore, Agnès, et longue vie ! 
Préservez vos yeux, aussi...


----------



## Lancel0t

Congratulations AGNES!


----------



## Vanda

Agnes,

Meus cumprimentos!

I like reading your posts very much! They do reflect your image (faces
behind the names): calm, relaxed, wise and balanced.


----------



## Mei

*¡¡¡FELICIDADES!!!*​Mei​


----------



## belén

*
* *
**A*gnes
* G*racias
* N*o
* E*stas
* S*ola


I wanted to copy one of your poems but gee, _ain't_ I lousy???  


 *Muchas congratulations!!!*​


----------



## Kelly B

I'm not sure what to add, since it seems that we were just here (!) except that I still think you're wonderful. Congratulations and thanks again.


----------



## GenJen54

Un peu en retard quand meme!  Felicitations et merci pour votre assitance chaleureuse.  Vous etes la touche elegante aux forums.


----------



## Whodunit

*A*dmirable
*G*éniale
*N*oble
*E*poustouflante
*S*uperbe

Ya plus encore à dire?


----------



## Benjy

A
G
N
E
S

writes lovely poems, but more than that elle a un coeur en or


----------



## DDT

Génial, witty esprit de finesse
Ta recette? Humour, sympathie et politesse
Modo de grande classe, Madame la poétesse !!!

*MERCI*   

DDT


----------



## Jana337

*Many compliments to you charme!

Jana
*


----------



## Amityville

Bonté gracieuse. Il faut faire la fête encore, avec un petit vin de Provence naturellement. Merci et félicitations, Agnès.


----------



## Nocciolina

*A*gnès
*G*ives
*N*otoriously
*E*xcellent
*S*uggestions

Beh, it's not Wordsworth but it is my humble attempt to say thank you for the many times you have come to my resue.
Muchos mercis!


----------



## Aupick

Merci Agnès ! C'est toujours avec plaisir que je lis tes perles.


----------



## LV4-26

Pour ton quatre millième post, cette photo des Cornouailles. Tu essaieras de trouver le rapport avec toi.    Félicitations.
Jean-Mi
http://www.st-agnes.com/gallery/images/scene7.jpg


----------



## VenusEnvy

Agnés: Wow, 4,000! Many heart-felt congratulations, Angés!


----------



## elroy

*Merci beaucoup, Agnès!*

*Vous nous aidez beaucoup!  *​


----------



## JazzByChas

Désolé que j’ai perdu l’occaision à ce moment précis, mais, quand-même:

_*Félicitations*_, et nous attendrions encores des bon mots d’Agnès.

Chas.


----------



## Agnès E.

To all of you: Thank you !
I learn and I have fun
Here day after day
I've found people who may
Appreciate some of my puns
Who teach me some others and who
Make me love this place!​


----------



## lauranazario

Yay, yay, yay,
Agnès reaches 4-K


----------



## cuchuflete

Congratulations Agnès!
 

You are our poet, our guide, and a superb colleague as both forera and mod.

Many thanks for all you bring to us each day.

A big hug,
Cuchu
​


----------



## charlie2

I don't think there is such a thing as being late to thank someone who works so hard and is so good at it.
Yes, tu as bien dépassé 4000!
Thank you for watching over me, I mean my French (not just me of course, but I feel that it is.)


----------



## Outsider

*Mes félicitations, chère Agnès.​*


----------



## ILT

Nooooooooo, I'm late for your party Agnès!!!!!!!!

Anyway, I want to sincerely congratulate and thank you for all your help and kind words.


----------

